# High Profile Poodles



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

Bump :act-up:


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I have know Giselle for many, many years. I have been to her house a long time ago. She goes to PCA every year. I had wanted to breed to one of her stud dogs many years back, timing and circumstances did not allow that breeding to take place,,,,, I still wish I could have accomplished that breeding.

I have found Giselle to be an honest ethical breeder and believe you are making a good choice.

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it"


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I think Signet (we have a few of her spoos in the neighbourhood), made that recommendation, you should be fine.


----------



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,

sounds like I have nothing to worry about


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounds like you have found a wonderful breeder. Fingers crossed you will soon have a gorgeous puppy


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm really late to this thread, but I had the absolutely pleasure of owning a High Profile Poodle, best dog I have ever had, he stole my heart, he will always have my heart.

I also have met two other HighProfile Poodles and they were/are lovely, fantastic dogs. 

Giselle is great.


----------

